# Famous/fictional 146 (''The philosopher'' tritype)



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

ok, due to bad reputation of this tritype, such as a post @Swordsman of Mana wrote on it, I want people to know real or fictional 146 tritype chracters. 

I have some: 

*Fiodor Dostoevsky - writer (6w5-4w5-1w9) 

*










*Charles Darwin* *- Biologist (6w5-4w3-1w9) 

*










*
Batman (1w9-6w5-4w3)*










Now it's your time to suggest.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Why do you care how people see your tritype so much, though?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

lycanized said:


> Why do you care how people see your tritype so much, though?


Do not derail my thread. Plus, it's pretty ironic a self typed 4 to ask that :wink:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok well...It just seems like you're trying to make yourself feel good about the tritype. Ultimately there's so much more to a person than their type. It's not like everyone of the same tritype is gonna be the same


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Mandraque
Darwin was a total Social 5. if you want a good example of 146, look at Ghandi


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

lycanized said:


> Ok well...It just seems like you're trying to make yourself feel good about the tritype. Ultimately there's so much more to a person than their type. It's not like everyone of the same tritype is gonna be the same


I type as 6w5(cp)>4w3≥1w9 -- almost identical to @Hybrid Shark Wolf, except for counterphobic and a 9-wing. Assuming that Enneagram isn't a load of garbage and both of us are properly typed, I can testify that having the same type doesn't mean anything.

Nevertheless, I don't make those assumptions.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

IDK, Naoki Urasawa maybe? He's a mangaka who seems to have a lot of 1, 4, and 6 themes in what I've seen of his work. He's idealistic, but at the same time he likes to probe the darker side of the human psyche. He even once said that when he was a kid in school, he wrote a sad story in response to another kid's happy story because he felt like that couldn't have possibly happened. He pissed off the teacher in doing so. XD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@mandraque if you want a more badass 146 (probably core 4), check out Yukio Mishima


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Hybrid Shark Wolf said:


> Do not derail my thread. Plus, it's pretty ironic a self typed 4 to ask that :wink:


Do not confuse derailment with censorship.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@_Hybrid Shark Wolf_

Fyodor Dostoevsky is certainly a 4. 

Darwin is a 5w6. 

Batman isn't a 164. Not even close. He's an *8*w7-*5*w6-*2*w3. _The Strategist_.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I always had a strong feeling Fjodor Dostojevskij was a 5w4.

It doesn't matter what we think though. Everybody will think differently. I never was Dostojevskij.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Hitler and Gandhi were both 146 tritype, so clearly, people of the same tritype needn't be the same.

My protagonist in my novel is a very clear 461 . If my book is published and eventually made into a movie, she will be a well known example. If it just rots on my computer and I self-publish and get nowhere, she can be a small cult example. 

I don't invent characters with a type structure.. I didn't even know enneagram when I first drafted it. I asked a friend from perc to help me type her a couple years ago and sent a draft, and she said, "This character is SO MUCH like my sister who is a 461" - and so her sister read the book and now we are friends. They are astoundingly similar. But that won't be the case for every 461. Anyway having discussed it at length with a real 461 I am now sure of my characters' type. And in retrospect I can't "unsee" it - it's really clear.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't feel like I know enough real people to have an opinion on famous people who are 146, but while reading _Jane Eyre_, I found myself typing her as that. 

In my opinion, Jane is core 6w5 (leaning phobic) sp/sx, with 1w9 and 4w5 as fixes. I've searched around to see if anyone else had any thoughts, and found that a lot of self-typed 4s thought she was core 4. Some thought core 9 or 1, but while reading, I couldn't help but notice a lot of 6 traits...and I don't see 9 at all as fix or core. 

Explanations:

* *




She is rather reserved, not so forthright about bringing justice as I would see in myself (1w2-fixer), but she does indeed fight back, get angry at injustice. She tries to brush off the abuse she faces at the hands of the Reeds for years, but after she is wrongfully blamed for the scuffle with John and then cruelly thrown into the red-room and ignored even as she cries out for help when she senses her uncle's ghost, she snaps later on when she recovers. As she prepares to leave for Lowood and her aunt is a major douche to her again, she blows up into this 1w9 fit of rage. Not as harsh or reactive as I might have been, as I think she has more self-restraint, but still very 1. I can't see 9 other than wing because she's always been so aware of how she's mistreated. I don't think she really finds a way to make peace with it. I have no doubt 9s can be pushed to a point where they fight back too, but there was something distinctly 1ish about her. That vigilance, that fixation with justice and right itself, and not simply how she personally was wronged. (Though that said, there was a strong element of that there and as a 6 I really sympathized. She called out for support from her aunt this one time, and she was just totally rejected.) Dunno how to explain it better than that :/.

I guess to continue, she has these principles that she can't let go of. She doesn't want to marry Rochester after knowing that his (insane) wife is still alive, but also because she is in an inferior position to him. She doesn't have any wealth, she doesn't feel like they are equals, and she needs that. That sort of inner instability, quirk, and discomfort strikes me as a 6 issue with authority, and how that sort of nagging uneasiness needs to be set straight for them to work really reminds me of myself. So yeah, a combination of 6 + 1 there. Later on, you see a bit more of phobic 6, I think, and how she is likely not 1 when compared with St. John, who seems like a blatant, almost caricature-like example of 1(w2). She feels threatened by him, like she should marry him and accompany him on his desire to spread his religious faith to others in Africa (I think?)...but she is threatened by how she would always feel like she wasn't good enough, compared to how extremely moral and ethical and blah, everything St. John is. It rattles her, and she doesn't feel like she can be herself. She has strong principles, but in the face of this, she feels helpless. I mean, he is so strict with her, and she doesn't feel like she can refuse. I think I remember him forcing her to learn a language with him, basically preparing her for that journey. I have always hated this as a 6, not feeling like I can be myself, feeling I have to match someone's standards, and with someone like St. John, it'd have to be horrible, I think. She has high standards for herself, but you just can't please St. John. So yeah seems 6 with 1 fix vs 1 there. She's just too reactive to be core 1 too, imo.

As for 4, hmm, I'm not the best at detecting this, but it was clear that she was neither 2-fixed or 3-fixed. She does have this sort of inability to do something that is not right for her, which I have mentioned can be 6 and 1, but I think in this case, also 4. A sort of individuality, following her own path, having to listen to what she herself believes is best, even with her pretty large superego influence. There's this stubbornness that I see there, that's also there in my 6w5 4w5 8w9 SO. The withdrawn type makes sense as well. She is just so not a go-getting 3, not id like that, nor in any way passive-aggressive like the 2 can be. Wherever she goes, she tends to be a sort of outsider too, which is natural, given her birth and how she was raised (no money, but lived with an aristocratic family). She has the manners of someone more educated, but no real status without money. But still, I feel like 2 or 3 tend to appeal themselves to others more, more involved, and Jane is just always ... quietly herself. 

No sign of soc really, I think. Quite focused on herself (though not in a self-centered way), cautious. Does build some strong individual connections when she works for Mr. Rochester. But a rather contained person overall, for years and years. So... yeah, 6w5 1w9 4w5 sp/sx imo. w5 on 6 because she just classically fits the idea of 6w5, having a bit of a protective wall, not very impulsive, not positive outlook, less scattered.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

There's a lot of stuff on Pinterest showing famous examples of almost all of the tritypes...I question the validity of many of them though.

https://www.pinterest.com/odinaka/146-the-philosopher/


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

@Animal what is the tritype (wings and core) of your fictional character? Can you tell us more about him? It would be awesome if it could be brought to live to the cinema :th_love:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Hybrid Shark Wolf said:


> @_Animal_ what is the tritype (wings and core) of your fictional character? Can you tell us more about him? It would be awesome if it could be brought to live to the cinema :th_love:




I don't want to say too much about *her* hehe.. until it's published - but her tritype is:

4w5-6w5-1w9 Sp/Sx 

And she is definitely IXFP, more likely ISFP. 

The way the book is written, so far people who read drafts have told me it could easily translate to a movie. I'm hoping it will


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, I could see Natalie from Next to Normal being a 146 tritype. Core I'm not sure... 4 perhaps.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Derren Brown (6w7-4w3-1w9)


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I've heard people throw around the guess that Buffy Summers is 6w7-4w3-1w2 so/sx I believe. May have to check up on wings/fix order, but definitely 146. It seems like it fits, but who knows...

also, there's me, but I'm not famous *yet*


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Animal said:


> Hitler and Gandhi were both 146 tritype, so clearly, people of the same tritype needn't be the same.
> 
> *My protagonist in my novel is a very clear 461. If my book is published and eventually made into a movie, she will be a well known example. If it just rots on my computer and I self-publish and get nowhere, she can be a small cult example. *
> 
> I don't invent characters with a type structure.. I didn't even know enneagram when I first drafted it. I asked a friend from perc to help me type her a couple years ago and sent a draft, and she said, "This character is SO MUCH like my sister who is a 461" - and so her sister read the book and now we are friends. They are astoundingly similar. But that won't be the case for every 461. Anyway having discussed it at length with a real 461 I am now sure of my characters' type. And in retrospect I can't "unsee" it - it's really clear.


I hope i can read it once! Looking forward to it. Not sure if i'm 461 in that order, but i'm pretty sure i'm 146 tritype.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Fictional characters I think are the Philosopher tritype:

Black Swan, Nina: 146
10th Kingdom, Virginia: 641
Frozen, Elsa: 164
Vampire Diaries, Stefan: 146
Pride and Prejudice, Elizabeth: 614
Dangerous Liaisons, Madam de Tourvel: 614
The Tudors, Sir Thomas More: 164
The Tudors, Mary I: 614


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

Is Alex Trebek a 146/164?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

richard nixon said:


> Is Alex Trebek a 146/164?


I would be surprised if he has a 4 fix. But maybe he’s different off-set? Maybe 3 fix?


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

BroNerd said:


> I would be surprised if he has a 4 fix. But maybe he’s different off-set? Maybe 3 fix?


I'd be surprised if he had a 6 fix too. He seems more like a 5w6.

Why's this type codenamed "the philosopher" anyway? It leaves out 5 which is probably the most "philosopher" type of them all.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ocean Helm said:


> Why's this type codenamed "the philosopher" anyway? It leaves out 5 which is probably the most "philosopher" type of them all.


Probably because 4 is an intense deep thinker about personal motives, 6 is an over-thinker of everything else, and 1 wants perfection.

I know for me, an average afternoon includes sitting around wondering if I'm chasing false holiness rather than striving for actual holiness -- so I assume there's some truth to the name.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes Thomas More might be 164 (like me).


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

angelcat said:


> Probably because 4 is an intense deep thinker about personal motives, 6 is an over-thinker of everything else, and 1 wants perfection.
> 
> I know for me, an average afternoon includes sitting around wondering if I'm chasing false holiness rather than striving for actual holiness -- so I assume there's some truth to the name.


This still doesn't explain how 5 is left out of this tritype. All the things you mentioned can apply to 5. If there's one core Enneagram type that comes to mind when thinking of being a "philosopher" it's 5, either with a 6 or 4 wing.

"The Philosopher" to me would be like 5w6 1w9 4w5.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

BroNerd said:


> I would be surprised if he has a 4 fix. But maybe he’s different off-set? Maybe 3 fix?


Yeah, I was thinking his image fix is 3 also, I had thought maybe four was a possibility since he studied philosophy IIRC but 3 seems more likely. 5w6 as his core w/ wing could be possible, but I was thinking he's a 1w9. I'm guessing 136/163, a lot of ISTJs (which he seems to be) are 136/163.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

richard nixon said:


> Yeah, I was thinking his image fix is 3 also, I had thought maybe four was a possibility since he studied philosophy IIRC but 3 seems more likely. 5w6 as his core w/ wing could be possible, but I was thinking he's a 1w9. I'm guessing 136/163, a lot of ISTJs (which he seems to be) are 136/163.


I was thinking 1w9-3w4-6w5.
Any type could study philosophy and be interested in it.


----------



## empathetic (Aug 10, 2020)

Lunaena said:


> I always had a strong feeling Fjodor Dostojevskij was a 5w4.
> 
> It doesn't matter what we think though. Everybody will think differently. I never was Dostojevskij.


Nah he seems 4w5


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

empathetic said:


> Nah he seems 4w5


I do not remember how many years ago I wrote that. But after reading more of his novels, my impression has but increased.


----------



## Leilamy (Jun 22, 2019)

Honestly it's a rather common tritype in media nowdays I'd say 
Characters with a 1 in their tritype are more often than not some variation of the 163 or 164 tritype (or 153 when they manage to get the 5 right)

I don't type historical characters, but as far as fictionnal go...

Rayla (Dragon Prince) 1w2 4w3 6w5
Zuko (A:TLA) 4w3 1w2 6w?
Markus (D:BH) 1w2 4w5 6w?
Elsa (Frozen) 1w9 4w? has likely a 6 fix too
Felix (FE:Three Houses) Cp6w5 4w3 1w9


----------

